# ISPConfig 2 - Mailanhänge



## hahni (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Kunde von mir setzt auf seinem bei uns gemieteten Server ISPConfig 3 ein. Wenn er an ein anderes Mailkonto (andere Domain) eine Nachricht verschickt, dann kommt diese auch an. Ebenfalls funktioniert dies mit DOCX- und PDF-Anhängen.

Wenn es sich aber um eine Datei mit dem Anhang EX_ handelt, wird die Mail einfach nicht zugestellt. Der Absender bekommt aber auch keine Fehlermeldung. Woran könnte dies liegen? Die Mail ist im übrigen 7 MB groß. Das sollte also als Fehlerquelle auch ausscheiden.

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (6. Mai 2011)

Schau ins mail.log. Vermutlich ist die Ensing ex_ im amavisd Konfigurationsfile geblacklisted.


----------



## hahni (6. Mai 2011)

Im Betreff habe ich ISPConfig 2 geschrieben. Gemeint habe ich natürlich ISPConfig 3. Wo befindet sich denn die Einstellmöglichkeit für die Dateianhänge?


----------



## Till (6. Mai 2011)

Die amvisd Konfigurationsdateien sind in /etc/amavis/


----------



## hahni (6. Mai 2011)

Dann werde ich das schon herausfinden, hoffe ich! Kann man es nicht so einstellen, dass auch eine Fehlermeldung rausgeht, wenn die Nachricht aufgrund der Dateiendung nicht akzeptiert wurde? Sonst ist das nämlich nicht so vorteilhaft...


----------



## Till (6. Mai 2011)

Das geht sicherlich auch. Schau ggf. mal in die amavisd Doku, das ist eine recht umfangreiche Software.


----------



## hahni (6. Mai 2011)

Wird erledigt ! Letzte Frage zu diesem Thema: beim Spam-Filter kann man verschiedene Optionen auswählen. Standardmäßig ist "Normal" eingestellt. Macht das Sinn und wann bieten sich die anderen Optionen an?


----------



## Till (6. Mai 2011)

Das sind einfach nur verschiedene Regeldatensätze mit unterschiedlichen Scores etc., die Du individuell für Deine Bedürfnisse unter spamfilter policies anpassen kannst. Die ganzen Optionen dort sind alle im Handbuch beschrieben oder eben in der amavisd Doku, denn es handelt sich bei den policies um die Standadardploicies wie sie vom amavisd projekt bereitgestellt werden.


----------



## hahni (6. Mai 2011)

Ich finde leider keine entsprechenden Einträge in den Log-Files! Und in den amavisd-Einstellungen kann ich nur sehen, dass "EXE" u.a. blockiert sind; nicht aber "EX_". Jetzt komme ich leider noch nicht weiter...


----------



## mare (6. Mai 2011)

Amavis liest den Header der Datei. Du kannst die auch .dummy nennen. Wenn eine .exe drin ist wird die geblockt.


----------



## hahni (6. Mai 2011)

Das ist schon mal ein sehr hilfreicher Tipp! Vielen Dank !

Allerdings ist das vermeintlich clevere Konzept noch nicht perfekt, weil der Absender keinen Warnhinweis erhält. Sicherlich kann man die EXE-Binaries zippen. Doch wenn man es nicht weiß, sollte eine Warnmeldung gebounced werden. Kann man das einstellen?


----------



## mare (6. Mai 2011)

Hi

ispconfig 2 kenn ich nicht im detail.in der 3 geht das in der Config.

Schau dir mal die amavisd.conf an. Der Parameter sollte
$warnbannedsender = 1 sein.​


----------



## hahni (6. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mich auch fett verschrieben. Ich meinte in diesem Fall ISPConfig 3 und nicht ISPConfig 2! Deinen Parameter werde ich gleich einmal raussuchen und austesten !


----------



## hahni (6. Mai 2011)

Auf meinem Ubuntu 10.04LTS gibt es leider keine amavisd.conf...


----------



## mare (6. Mai 2011)

Du kannst auch die Option zum Adminnotify direkt in der Richtlinie aktivieren ohne manuell an der Config zu schrauben.

Die muß es aber geben.
find / -name amavisd.conf


----------



## hahni (6. Mai 2011)

Wie geht das? Ich bin absolut neu in ISPConfig 3


----------



## mare (6. Mai 2011)

Dann investiere die 5EUR ins Hanbuch *duck*

Mail -> Spamfilter -> Richlinie -> Bearbeiten -> Quarantäne -> Weiterleiten von Banned zur E-Mail Adresse.


----------



## hahni (6. Mai 2011)

Jetzt weiß ich auch, was die verschiedenen Einstellungen bedeuten ! Allerdings will ich gar nicht mal, dass die Nachrichten weitergeleitet werden, sondern dass der Absender einfach eine Fehlermeldung bekommt.


----------



## mare (6. Mai 2011)

In der Oberfläche kannst du nur "Warne Banned Empfänger" setzen.
Für die Absenderwarnung mußt du imho in die config.


----------



## hahni (6. Mai 2011)

Übrigens müssen die Einstellungen in die Konfigurationsdatei "/etc/amavis/conf.d/21-ubuntu_defaults" eingetragen werden. Ich habe alle möglichen Optionen hinterlegt:


```
$warnvirussender  = 1;
$warnbannedsender = 1;
$warnspamsender = 1;
$warnbadhsender = 1;
```


----------



## mare (6. Mai 2011)

Ich gebe diesem Server ja nach Traffic max.eine Woche bis er mit den Einstellungen bei backscatterer.org gelistet ist.

Bitte überdenke ob du bei jeder Spammail den gefälschten Absender darüber informieren willst dass du die Mail nicht zugestellt hast.


----------



## hahni (6. Mai 2011)

Du hast vollkommen recht. Besser ist da natürlich:


```
$warnvirussender  = 1;
$warnbannedsender = 1;
# $warnspamsender = 1;
$warnbadhsender = 1;
```


----------

